# Maven Fehler



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hab diesen Fehler aber ich weis nicht warum.. habe das Projekt ausgecheckt und beim Kollegen funktioniert dies...

Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type
Build path contains duplicate entry: 'org.eclipse.jst.j2ee.internal.module.container' for project 'Blubb_server'	Blubb_server line 1	Maven Problem


Grüße Zentrum


----------



## Geeeee (10. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie recht dürftig, was du hier schreibst.
Glaskugel sagt schwammig, dass es wohl mit einem doppelten Eintrag von ....container in deinem Buildpath zu tun hat.
Entweder mehr infos oder die lösung (first hit @google)


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

mehr weis ich nicht, in der Konsole steht dieser Fehler und deswegen weis ich einfach nicht was das Problem sein könnte...


----------



## maki (10. Mai 2010)

Könnte am veralteten m2eclipse Plugin liegen, aktuell ist 0.10.0


----------

